# anyone know what type of bream these are?



## tyjohnston (Jun 8, 2010)

i caught these while bass fishing at a golf course pond


----------



## turky93 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think the one on the right is a hybrid. Not sure about the left...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

First one looks like a hen redbreast. Second looks to be a stumpknocker.


----------



## turky93 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think they're both some kind of hybrid... I've looked at every book I have and I'm not seeing any match.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Water color they came from might be throwin` us both off.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 8, 2010)

First one is a Bluegill, second one is a pumpkinseed/stumpknocker


----------



## turky93 (Jun 8, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> First one is a Bluegill, second one is a pumpkinseed/stumpknocker



Not trying to be argumentative, but I don't think they're a bluegill or pumpkin seed. 
Here's a picture of a bluegill 






And here's one of a pumpkinseed





They dont seem to match up to what the orginal poster has.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Gill flap is mighty long for a bluegill.


----------



## big_bird (Jun 9, 2010)

it is eatin size bream!!!  yes sir it is!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 9, 2010)

big_bird said:


> it is eatin size bream!!!  yes sir it is!!!



Stole my answer ... right out from under my keyboard.  

However, be careful of eating fish from a golf course, with all that fertilizer and chemicals they use, you and those fish will probably glow in the dark!


----------



## castaway (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> First one looks like a hen redbreast. Second looks to be a stumpknocker.



I agree with you Nicodemus. Think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## moore0661 (Jun 9, 2010)

The first one is a hen redbelly.  The ear flap is too long for a bluegill, and you can see the red tint on the tips of the tail and fins.  Not sure about the second.  It could be a stumpknocker but I'd lean towards hybrid.  Water color could be throwing me off though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

I`m startin` to doubt myself about that stumpknocker. I`m just not sure on it.


----------



## sarnold78 (Jun 9, 2010)

i maybe wrong but I have always been told that redbreast need running water. So if you caught them in a pond i don't think they are going to be a redbreast.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 9, 2010)

First one looks like a redbreast sunfish (Lepomis auritus) and the second looks like a green sunfish (Lepomus cyanellus).


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 9, 2010)

DSGB said:


> First one looks like a redbreast sunfish (Lepomis auritus) and the second looks like a green sunfish (Lepomus cyanellus).



Absolutely, 100% correct.  The greenie jumped out at me b/c we see a lot of those in the lakes we fish up here.  The redbreast took some diggin.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Jun 9, 2010)

The first one is definitly a hen redbreast and the second one is either a stumpknocker I would say a warmouth but looks to dark


----------



## yellingrebel78 (Jun 9, 2010)

look like some good bait


----------



## DIXIETWISTER (Jun 9, 2010)

They are ga. giants....hybrids..cross of a shell cracker and a bluegill.


----------



## turky93 (Jun 9, 2010)

DSGB said:


> First one looks like a redbreast sunfish (Lepomis auritus) and the second looks like a green sunfish (Lepomus cyanellus).



I have to disagree with green sunfish. 
Here's a link to my reasoning...
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ideIndex/greensunfish/tabid/6655/Default.aspx 

They do look similar, but they have a few body characteristics that just dont match up. 
The green sunfish's jaw extends much farther back than the fish of the original poster. Also, the OP's fish has elongated pelvic fins, and the green sunfish does not.


----------



## looseparts (Jun 9, 2010)

*bream*

the first is a crisco bay.The second is a peanut oil.They are usally found around hushpuppies and hang around with french fries cole slaw and sweet tea.Some times you might get lucky and see the very rare peach cobbler.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jun 9, 2010)

we have a bunch in one of my ponds the first is a redbreast and second is a hybrid sunfish, they have  orange on the tail and on the fins along with the deep purple on the male


----------



## spurandrack (Jun 9, 2010)

Orange tip fins tip off the Hybrid bream. Also their color pattern on the hybrid in the sides changes upon the hybrid breeding process. These fish do not reproduce. They could both be Hybrids, as the one on the left has orange tips on the fins and the breast is not really red. The one on the right is for sure a hybrid. IMO


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 9, 2010)

spurandrack said:


> Orange tip fins tip off the Hybrid bream. Also their color pattern on the hybrid in the sides changes upon the hybrid breeding process. These fish do not reproduce. They could both be Hybrids, as the one on the left has orange tips on the fins and the breast is not really red. The one on the right is for sure a hybrid. IMO



Green sunfish have that orange tip on their fins.  I thought the mouth size looked a bit small but thought it might have just been an angle thing.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Bream*

Have to say Im in mostly in agreeance with Nicodemus. But I dont know that either fish is a pure strain. Caught some huge bream one time out of an old pond blown out by the '94 flood one time and they looked to be a cross of a redbreast and shellcracker. Had the neon blue stripes on the nose but a short gill with a barely noticeable red stripe and were somewhat elongated like a shellcracker.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 9, 2010)

The one on the right is a flyer bream. Location Savannah.Ga Southward.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Have to say Im in mostly in agreeance with Nicodemus. But I dont know that either fish is a pure strain. Caught some huge bream one time out of an old pond blown out by the '94 flood one time and they looked to be a cross of a redbreast and shellcracker. Had the neon blue stripes on the nose but a short gill with a barely noticeable red stripe and were somewhat elongated like a shellcracker.





Would that maybe have been a "Georgia Giant"? Those hybrids developed over in Alapaha. I`ve never seen one, and haven`t really seen a good pic of one either.


----------



## turky93 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Would that maybe have been a "Georgia Giant"? Those hybrids developed over in Alapaha. I`ve never seen one, and haven`t really seen a good pic of one either.



Here's a link to some. 
After seeing this, I'm sure that's what the 2nd fish is. 
http://www.meadowlarkponds.com/TGG.htm


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

turky93 said:


> Here's a link to some.
> After seeing this, I'm sure that's what the 2nd fish is.
> http://www.meadowlarkponds.com/TGG.htm



They do look like them. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 9, 2010)

Top one looks just like a pumpkin-seed bream to me and the lower looks like a warmouth flier cross.......the fins and markings/coloration on that  bottom fish have warmouth breed IMO.The mouth size tells me it is not a true warmouth. 


Both are great eating fish without all the phosphates of course.


----------



## moore0661 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here are some I caught last Sunday at the creek.  Notice the stumpknockers on the right.  That's why I said hybrid.  The one on the left is definitely a redbelly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

moore0661 said:


> Here are some I caught last Sunday at the creek.  Notice the stumpknockers on the right.  That's why I said hybrid.  The one on the left is definitely a redbelly.





And you definately have five stumpknockers there.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

DSGB said:


> First one looks like a redbreast sunfish (Lepomis auritus) and the second looks like a green sunfish (Lepomus cyanellus).



I agree, X2


----------



## butter bass (Jun 10, 2010)

They all look the same fried up next to some slaw and hushpuppies!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 10, 2010)

the 2nd. pic is a green sunfish....we catch alot of those in the farm ponds down at the huntin' land....and u can catch alot in the Mulberry River....the get BIG!!!


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jun 10, 2010)

and I bet the two fish smelled just like fertilizer


----------



## letsgofishin62 (Jun 15, 2010)

Catch me about 6 of each and me and the family will tell you what they taste like


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jun 15, 2010)

Big Bird hit the nail on the head.  I looked it up on that wicopedia thingy ma dig and the technical name for those is Breamfriedcornmealhushpuppy...or dinner for short 

LJ


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jun 15, 2010)

Those are nice'ens. We got something like that in mid GA, just a little smaller.


----------



## AnarChrist352 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've caught the second one 2-3 lbs and quite a bit. That is a green sunfish x bluegill and/or flier hybrid. They fight like heck, strike like heck, and don't give a **** about what's in their mouth.


----------



## Speedtroller (Oct 19, 2012)

looseparts said:


> the first is a crisco bay.The second is a peanut oil.They are usally found around hushpuppies and hang around with french fries cole slaw and sweet tea.Some times you might get lucky and see the very rare peach cobbler.



I don't care who ya are that there is funny!!!!!!!


----------



## dphillipx (Oct 19, 2012)

looseparts said:


> the first is a crisco bay.The second is a peanut oil.They are usally found around hushpuppies and hang around with french fries cole slaw and sweet tea.Some times you might get lucky and see the very rare peach cobbler.



GON needs a like button!!


----------



## fishmounter (Oct 19, 2012)

DSGB said:


> First one looks like a redbreast sunfish (Lepomis auritus) and the second looks like a green sunfish (Lepomus cyanellus).



I concur with this!


----------



## little rascal (Oct 21, 2012)

*here's a chart*

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/fish/bream/


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 22, 2012)

the fish on the right is a coppernose bluegill, i've caught many of these out of ponds, it's also possible that it's an intergrade between the regular bluegill and the coppernose. what gives it away is the orange rimmed fins.  the coppernose is a bluegill native to the extreme southeast and often stocked in ponds


----------



## Crappie Dude (Oct 26, 2012)

Both look like Hybrids to me.


----------



## WPrich (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sure the top one is a redbreast.  The second appears to be a hybrid of a bluegill and a warmouth a very pretty and unusual colored hybrid.


----------

